# Chooseing Between Bus Companies



## GG-1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Aloha

I need to by tickets for someone else between LA and LV. BOLT, Greyhound, and Megabus all offer service. Greyhound is most known to me, Bolt is cheapest. All have schedules that work.

Any Recommendations?

Mahalo

Eric.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheapest price.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 24, 2014)

Bolt is run by Greyhound, Mega Bus has the Double Deckers and Greyhound you know, so its a matter of price and the location of the " stations" in LA and Vegas! ( LAs Greyhound Station is pretty crummy! Of course the Ambus (Greyhound) runs from Union Station as you know if a Train ride is part of the trip!)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, if you ride either Bolt or Greyhound you will ride a D4505, if you ride Megabus you will ride a TD925, and if you ride LuxBus America you will ride a H3-45. I would go for the BoltBus D4505 because it's the exact same as the Greyhound D4505 while cheaper.

Yesterday I did ride a very disappointing Greyhound D4505, #86544, which had a poor suspension and loud Cummins ISX12 engine. Greyhound should not have ordered the D4505 until they got Detroit 13 in it, heck, they should have ordered D4500CL with restrooms, does NOT ride this rough. Maybe it was just the driver, he was a trainee. Dunno.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 24, 2014)

Doesn't Megabus have their stop at or near LAUPT - or am I thinking in Chicago? :huh:


----------



## jebr (Jun 24, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Doesn't Megabus have their stop at or near LAUPT - or am I thinking in Chicago? :huh:


LA is at Union Station (the bus bay.) In Chicago it's one block south of Union Station.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jun 24, 2014)

If BoltBus is the cheapest... I would take BoltBus.
I had a chance to ride BoltBus earlier this year (Seattle - Vancouver, BC) and I was very impressed with the service. The buses are new and the drivers are very professional.

BoltBus, Greyhound Express and Megabus really provide the same level of service (no-frills).
As someone mentioned earlier BoltBus is operated by Greyhound so it's the same equipment and drivers with a different coat of paint on the outside.

In LA, BoltBus and Megabus pickup at Union Station while Greyhound Express picks up at the LA Greyhound station.

In Las Vegas, only BoltBus has a stop near the Strip (by the new Ferris wheel). Greyhound Express drops you off at the Greyhound Station in the Plaza Hotel & Casino in Downtown Las Vegas (BoltBus also stops here) while Megabus stops at the RTC South Strip Transfer Terminal. It's pretty easy to catch a RTC SDX or Deuce bus from either stop and take that to your hotel.

The only outlier and all of this is Lux Bus. It's significantly more expensive but it offers more luxurious buses and complementary drinks and snacks on board. Personally I don't think it's worth the extra price although I might consider it if I was traveling with my fiancé.

I would *NOT* book the AmBus. It's simply a codeshare with Greyhound and Amtrak charges about $20 extra when you book it through them.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 25, 2014)

I did hear from a guy named Christopher Parker that BoltBus is more comfortable and punctual than Megabus. He says the Megabus he rode was worn out, had low headroom, and very poor luggage capacity. Also, he says the driver went "dead on the line".

As for LuxBus, I think its overrated, they don't have extra legroom at all (54-seat H3-45, 48-seat H3-41), but they do have the Torino VIP seats. LuxBus needs more legroom than what they have right now because it's lower than Greyhound or BoltBus, about the same as Megabus (presumably), because Megabus also uses the industry standard legroom. My Greyhound D4505 ride, as loud and rough as it was, still had ample legroom.


----------



## guest (Jun 30, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> He says the Megabus he rode was worn out, had low headroom, and very poor luggage capacity.


That's been my experience on Megabus doubledeckers. Plus they rattle at highway speeds.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 30, 2014)

I think double-deckers are great for urban transport but should not be used on the highways. Most double-deckers have been developed for urban routes, for example, Megabus units have low floors, large headsigns, and transit-style grab bars. My minimal experience with them felt like a transit ride.


----------

